# Chris of Arabia - are you ready? MOTW is back from its time off!



## LaFoto (Nov 5, 2007)

And you are this week's MOTW!

*Chris of Arabia!*

You know what that means? 
You have to answer each and every question our members ask, no matter how silly, impossible, boring, normal or whatever else they are!
And we may demand you go take photos for us! 
And then you MUST go take them :greenpbl: !

Like:
How old are you?
Where are you from?
Where do you live?
Where did you go to school?
Who was the teacher you hated most?
Which was the subject you loved?
Did you ever excel in anything?
What's your biggest pet's name?
What's your smallest pet's name?
Are you married?
Children?

Take a photo of your front door.
And of your dirtiest shoes.
And of the washing machine while it is running.
And of a plant in your garden.

So?
Are you ready?

Members? Are you ready to ask him all sorts of questions?

Here we go then!!!

(And sorry this starts a day late, we've had major connection problems yesterday, actually were without the internet almost all day - the same happening today, by the way, until now)


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 5, 2007)

How many guitars do you own? How many of them did you make?
Can/do you cook?
You've mentioned golf and bike riding...any other leisure pursuits?
Most embarrassing moment/event that's happened to you?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 5, 2007)

Errr... I'm here and just trying to finish off a little something on Business Continuity Planning. OK if I drop in and respond later?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 5, 2007)

Are you willing to then answer to even more questions?

Assuming that you *do* cook, indeed, give us the recipe for you favourite four-course-meal.

What is your favourite drink?
Which drink has given you the worst hang-over ever in all your life?

How often have you been in hospital?

Folks! 
ASK!


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 5, 2007)

You're currently an expat...name some of the foods, sights, 'stuff' you miss from 'ome.
What's your dream vehicle to own/drive?
Where would you like to go on your next vacation if money were no object?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 5, 2007)

Is there sand in your Vaseline?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 5, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> How old are you? - *46*
> Where are you from? - *Born at 15 Leopold Street, Fenton, Stoke-on-Trent, Staffordshire*
> Where do you live? - *Riyadh mostly, but just north of Blackpool when I'm back home*
> Where did you go to school? - *An all boys Direct Grant shool run by the Christian Brothers*
> ...


 
Seems it likes to see something that looks like a reply to the quote...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 5, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> How many guitars do you own? How many of them did you make?


 
*I think the current count is 15, but I'll have to check. Only made (assembled) 2 of them though*



Antarctican said:


> Can/do you cook?


 
*I can cook reasonably well. A legacy of too many hours spent watching my Mum, being in the RAF and being between spouses.*



Antarctican said:


> You've mentioned golf and bike riding...any other leisure pursuits?


 
*I can account for a little web design, rock climbing, hill walking, 5-a-side football (though ill advised these days), assembling my own PCs, some DIY when in the UK and tending my Koi when back home also. There's also the project management, but that's more of a hobby these days*



Antarctican said:


> Most embarrassing moment/event that's happened to you?


 
*Oddly, that's not one I can really do. Being a bit on the conservative (small 'c') side, I tend not to get myself into situations where that's likely to arise. Any that I did get into, almost certainly didn't involve a NAAFI, a guest female, the colour of their undergarments, a complaints book and a barbed wire fence, or the alcohol that started off the whole sordid charade.*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 5, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Are you willing to then answer to even more questions?


 
*Yes, apparently*



LaFoto said:


> Assuming that you *do* cook, indeed, give us the recipe for you favourite four-course-meal.


 
*Four courses might actually stretch me a little, but I do a nice Amatrice sauce with pasta, and could follow up with a Lime & Mascarpone Torte, maybe something with chicken livers to start?*



LaFoto said:


> What is your favourite drink?


 
*Tea, one sweetener & semi-skimmed milk please*



LaFoto said:


> Which drink has given you the worst hang-over ever in all your life?


 
*On occasions, gin, Black Bush and Guinness spiked with double vodkas*



LaFoto said:


> How often have you been in hospital?


 
*Assuming we're ignoring out-patients, just once where they actually did anything - that was on 17 May 2006 when they did an angiogram and fitted me with a stent.*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 5, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> You're currently an expat...name some of the foods, sights, 'stuff' you miss from 'ome.


 
*Bacon sandwiches, greenery, trees, rain, decent shopping, being near the sea, the Lake District, climbing/walking, going to watch Stoke City football matches*



Antarctican said:


> What's your dream vehicle to own/drive?


 
*I'm not really that much of a petrol head, so long as it gets me from a to b in reasonable comfort and has a decent sound system, I'm happy. I'd rather like to give a Porsche 911 a go though. I'd actually much prefer a motorcycle, most likely a Kawasaki or a Ducati.*



Antarctican said:


> Where would you like to go on your next vacation if money were no object?


 
*Home, for good.*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 5, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Is there sand in your Vaseline?


 
*Not in mine, but my boyfr.......*




















*Actually, I know nothing of this Vaseline of which you speak*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 5, 2007)

Dirty (golf) shoes







Plants






Front Door


----------



## Mainiac (Nov 5, 2007)

What is your favorite movie? 

Favorite T.V show? 

How about a picture of the inside of your refrigerator?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 5, 2007)

So Chris, is it true?


----------



## jols (Nov 5, 2007)

where do you live now?

why do you live there?

favourite band?

favourite film?


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 5, 2007)

Genre of movie you prefer? Book?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 5, 2007)

Mainiac said:


> What is your favorite movie?


 
*A toss up between 'Shakespeare in Love' and 'Love Actually', probably with a bit of 'Life of Brian' thrown in to spice things up*



Mainiac said:


> Favorite T.V show?


 
*I don't really have one, not a big TV fan*



Mainiac said:


> How about a picture of the inside of your refrigerator?


 
*Coming up shortly, probably round about the time when the washing machine is next on*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 5, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> So Chris, is it true?


 
*I resent the accusation and hope you know a good lawyer...*


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 5, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> *I resent the accusation and hope you know a good lawyer...*



depends if JC counts as a good lawyer :greenpbl:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 5, 2007)

jols said:


> where do you live now?


 
*See earlier question, but Riyadh if it speeds things up*



jols said:


> why do you live there?


 
*They pay me to*



jols said:


> favourite band?


 
*Rush*



jols said:


> favourite film?


 
*Think there's an echo in here somewhere - does TPF need a little sound treatment to dampen the acoustics?*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 5, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Genre of movie you prefer?


 
*Most likely some British comedy type thing involving Hugh Grant or Colin Firth*



Antarctican said:


> Book?


 
*Anything on Roman history, Terry Pratchett, Iain Banks (and Iain M Banks), Ian Rankin, Jim Butcher, John Irving, Haruki Murakami and everything ever published by O'Reilly*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 5, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> depends if JC counts as a good lawyer :greenpbl:


 
*I'll pitch them up and you can knock them back...*


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Nov 5, 2007)

Chris:
Fender / Gibson / something else?
What's your favourite song to play?
Tell us about a photograph you've been willing / planning to make but haven't been able to.
What do you consider to be rude?
Tell us about an unusual ability you have.
What's the difference between England, Britain and UK?

Pics:
Favourite tie
Something very "arabic"

For now.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 5, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> depends if JC counts as a good lawyer :greenpbl:











Chris of Arabia said:


> I'll pitch them up and you can knock them back...


[I tend to sip, rather than knock 'em back :mrgreen:]


Are you a Scorpio? When's your birthday?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 5, 2007)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> Fender / Gibson / something else?


 
*I generally prefer Fenders or Fender style guitars, they just seem to fit me better, though I also like Paul Reed Smith's (who wouldn't) and I seem to be acquiring Yamaha's too. The full list is:*

*PRS Custom 22 Artist*
*Peavey 'Cropper' Classic*
*PRS 'Soapbar' SE*
*Yamaha MSG Standard*
*Yamaha SA2200*
*US Fender 'Lonestar' Stratocaster*
*Tokai DC II*
*Warmoth "Stratocaster"*
*Warmoth "Telecaster" Custom (not finished yet)*
*Mexican Fender 'Classic Player' Baja Telecaster*
*Yamaha APX4*
*Ovation 2001 Collectors*
*Yamaha LL400*
*Cort A5 bass*
*Crafter acoustic bass (no idea what model)*

*As you can see, no Gibson's. I did have a Les Paul Studio for a while, but it was a bit of a nail - traded it in against the SA2200. Their quality is dubious at times and I still haven't forgiven them for suing PRS over the Singlecut*



(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> What's your favourite song to play?


 
*Limelight by Rush*
*Behind Blue Eyes - Limp Bizkit version*
*I Am the Highway by Audioslave*
*Sreet Spirit (Fade Out) by Radiohead*



(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> Tell us about a photograph you've been willing / planning to make but haven't been able to.


 
*Just down the road from the compound I live on out here is the Riyadh Camel Souk (market). I'd like to go down there and just wander, but think I'd need some sort of local support to do that - not because I think I'd be in any danger, but because the people there are much less likely to speak English than the Saudi's I meet in my day to day job. I've kind of got the idea to do a bit of PJ type stuff like you might find in National Geographic. The temperature here is now pleasant enough to give it a go - I'd hate to try it in summer.*



(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> What do you consider to be rude?


 
*Shop assistants who serve people who arrive after you do*



(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> Tell us about an unusual ability you have.


 
*I can remove a match from a matchbox, light it, allow it to burn from one end to the other, with one hand and not put it down once throughout the entire process.*



(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> What's the difference between England, Britain and UK?


 
*England is a single country*
*Great Britain comprises the 3 countries of England, Wales and Scotland*
*The United Kingdom comprises Great Britain & Northern Ireland*



(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> Pics:
> Favourite tie
> Something very "arabic"
> 
> For now.


 
*Later on that one, as it's now 22:45 here and time for bed*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 5, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> [I tend to sip, rather than knock 'em back :mrgreen:]


 
*Where's the fun in that then?*



Antarctican said:


> Are you a Scorpio?


 
*Yes, and I do believe I fulfil the basic requirement of that star sign 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



Antarctican said:


> When's your birthday?


 
*In a little over 2 weeks time - check the TPF calendar*


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Nov 5, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> *England is a single country*
> *Great Britain comprises the 3 countries of England, Wales and Scotland*
> *The United Kingdom comprises Great Britain & Northern Ireland*


 
Neat and clear, thanks 

Now, do you consider your self English, British or... UKish?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 5, 2007)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> Neat and clear, thanks
> 
> Now, do you consider your self English, British or... UKish?



or Britlandish?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 5, 2007)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> Neat and clear, thanks
> 
> Now, do you consider your self English, British or... UKish?


 
*All of the above. They are sort of indivisible in my mind. I'd all also consider myself to be European and a dweller on the 3rd rock from the sun.*


----------



## Mainiac (Nov 6, 2007)

What is the strangest dream you've ever had?

 What are some of your pet peeves?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 6, 2007)

What is the name of your first love (may well have been in Primary School or so)?

Did you ever write a little note and had it passed underneath the classroom desks to your "chosen one" with the words "Wanna go out with me? Yes  - No - Perhaps?"

So you like Ian Rankin? Which of his Inspector Rebus novels is your favourite? Do you remember?


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Nov 6, 2007)

If you could make a living out of either photography or playing guitar (or any other hobby) what would you choose?

What's your ideal job?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 6, 2007)

*OK, a couple more pics

My fridge* 







* The washing machine whilst running*






* I rather like that one*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 6, 2007)

Mainiac said:


> What is the strangest dream you've ever had?


*
I tend not to remember dreams much, but I do recall a recurring nightmare from my childhood. It was of being on a bus with my Mum, my brother and sister. When we reached the bus stop, they all got off, but I never could. I've always interpreted that as being about missed opportunities.*



Mainiac said:


> What are some of your pet peeves?



*Getting up in a morning - I'm not a morning person. Long distance travel, I don't mind being places, but hate getting there.*


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 6, 2007)

I like the washing machine one too 

Did you have a special favorite toy when you were young?
What is your definition of art?
If you had to describe yourself with one adjective and one color what would they be and why?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 6, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> What is the name of your first love (may well have been in Primary School or so)?


 
*Anne Walters, her family was Irish. Yes it was at primary school.*



LaFoto said:


> Did you ever write a little note and had it passed underneath the classroom desks to your "chosen one" with the words "Wanna go out with me? Yes  - No - Perhaps?"



*Perhaps*



LaFoto said:


> So you like Ian Rankin? Which of his Inspector Rebus novels is your favourite? Do you remember?


*
Actually, I rather liked 'The Naming of the Dead' - the idea of him being involved in George Bush falling off his bike at Gleneagles tickled me rather.*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 6, 2007)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> If you could make a living out of either photography or playing guitar (or any other hobby) what would you choose?


*
If I thought I could do what Steve McCurry does, then it would be photography for sure. It seems to me that it would have more longevity to it. Somehow the idea of Jimmy Page getting back on stage at the age of 63 doesn't seem overly dignified. 100,000 tickets says I'm wrong though*



(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> What's your ideal job?


*
I always wanted to work as a recording engineer or record producer when I was at school, but the only way into it at the time was by starting off as tea boy as a studio, then graduating to tape op and up. Unfortunately, at the time the nearest studio was 40 miles away in Manchester (Strawberry Studios it was) and that may as well have been on the moon as far as I was concerned. When I was supposed to be doing my A Levels though I got a bit of a job 'humping & dumping' for the local concert promoter - that's basically unloaded the trucks and getting stuff onto the stage, then breaking it down afterwards. My first was Thin Lizzy, but also did Siouxie & the Banshees, The Buzzcocks, the Scorpions, John Miles, Hawkwind and a bunch of others, before my parents found out I had stopped going to school anymore. I was working on a building site days later and by mid-Aug 1979, was in the RAF becoming an Air Communications Technician.*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 6, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> I like the washing machine one too



*The themed approach seems to be working reasonably well so far*



Tangerini said:


> Did you have a special favorite toy when you were young?



*Probably my Action Man and assorted accessories - dressing up dolls for boys*



Tangerini said:


> What is your definition of art?



*I don't know that I have one, the likes of Tracey Emmin and Damien Hurst seem to be somewhere on the edge of it though. I prefer Magritte, Degas, Dali and so on. But can equally appreciate Jackson Pollock or Antony Gormley - I still think the latter's Field to be one of the most stunning pieces of work that has been created. Warhol I find rather boring.*



Tangerini said:


> If you had to describe yourself with one adjective and one color what would they be and why?



*Lazy - I have never given everything I have to anything I've ever done and probably never will

Grey - I can disappear from view in any situation
*


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 6, 2007)

Tell us a funny joke


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 6, 2007)

How long have you lived in Riyadh? Tell us a little about what it's like to live there...how hot does it get in summer, are there security concerns, what is ex-pat housing like (size etc), is it expensive to buy groceries? What are some of the overt signs of wealth that you might see there?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 6, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Tell us a funny joke


 *A cardiologist died and was given an elaborate funeral. A huge Heart covered in flowers stood behind the casket during the service.*

*Following the eulogy, the heart opened, and the casket rolled inside.*

*The heart then closed, sealing the doctor in the beautiful heart forever.*

*At that point, one of the mourners burst into laughter. When all eyes stared at him, he said, "I'm so sorry, I was just thinking of my ownfuneral.......I'm a gynaecologist."  *


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 6, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> How long have you lived in Riyadh?



* It was exactly 8 years yesterday*



Antarctican said:


> Tell us a little about what it's like to live there...how hot does it get in summer, are there security concerns, what is ex-pat housing like (size etc), is it expensive to buy groceries?


*
The highest temperature I've ever seen was this summer, when I saw 52C on the thermometer.

There have been security concerns ever since the invasion of Iraq worked its way onto the agenda. Early 2003 saw one of my work colleagues being shot dead at a set of traffic lights, then came the suicide bombings, more shootings, kidnappings, beheadings and sieges. But things have settled down a good bit since then - mostly it's back to normal (for here), but it's worth making sure you know what you're doing and have a care for your own personal security.

Our housing is a decent size, certainly larger than what I have in the UK. The compound we're in now was only opened last December, so it's all quite new.

Groceries are reasonably priced if you stick to local produce, though it is rather seasonal. Imported food, especially tinned stuf can be expensive, but not many cold counters in the west can boast sheeps feet, camel shin, sheeps testicles, ostrich eggs, chicken feet, chicken gizzards or goats heads.
*


Antarctican said:


> What are some of the overt signs of wealth that you might see there?


*
They are very big on expensive watch shops, designer clothing and big American cars. Nothing unusual to see lads in their early 20s driving Cadillacs, top of the range BMWs or Porsche's paid for with Daddy's money.*


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Nov 6, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> *I always wanted to work as a recording engineer or record producer when I was at school...by mid-Aug 1979, was in the RAF becoming an Air Communications Technician.*


 
Thanks for the story.


----------



## altyfc (Nov 6, 2007)

Oooooh, Fenton... eh?  I went to that University just up the road from you (the real one, not the former poly).

Anyway... I have a question... what's that in your avatar?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 6, 2007)

altyfc said:


> Oooooh, Fenton... eh? I went to that University just up the road from you (the real one, not the former poly).


 
*Keele Uni?*



altyfc said:


> Anyway... I have a question... what's that in your avatar?


 
*Check this out - **PRS Dragon 2002*


----------



## Mainiac (Nov 7, 2007)

I hope i'm not repeating questions here..............


 What is your favorite  candy bar?

  Do you perfer a pen or pencil?

 Can we see a picture of the view outside your bedroom window?


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 7, 2007)

Where/how did you meet Anne-Marie?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 7, 2007)

Mainiac said:


> I hope i'm not repeating questions here..............


 
*Not yet you haven't*



Mainiac said:


> What is your favorite candy bar?


 
*Toffee Crisps*



Mainiac said:


> Do you perfer a pen or pencil?


 
*Fountain pens filled from a bottle always. I have a few nice ones including a couple of Watermans, a Parker Duofold and a Mont Blanc*



Mainiac said:


> Can we see a picture of the view outside your bedroom window?


 
*In the morning, it's dark*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 7, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Where/how did you meet Anne-Marie?


 
*I'm not telling, apparently...*


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 7, 2007)

Ah, she's in the witness protection program I see. My bad (I just always find it interesting how couples met)


----------



## JohnMF (Nov 7, 2007)

who is your favourite James Bond?

have you had your 15 minutes of fame yet? if so, what was it?

are you a good dancer?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 7, 2007)

JohnMF said:


> who is your favourite James Bond?


 
*Roger Moore - just something about the name...*



JohnMF said:


> have you had your 15 minutes of fame yet? if so, what was it?


 
*I have done backing vocals, claps and a little guitar on this - **Floron Florenzo: Thunderstruck*



JohnMF said:


> are you a good dancer?


 
*Only when exceedingly drunk (isn't everyone?)*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 7, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Ah, she's in the witness protection program I see. My bad (I just always find it interesting how couples met)


 
*I think you'll find that's me, based on the last response*


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 7, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> JohnMF said:
> 
> 
> > are you a good dancer?
> ...


(My perceived ability to speak french with a glorious accent also improves with alcohol. Which leads me to my next question...) Do you speak any languages other than English?

Do you have any talent in the drawing/painting area?

What other places have you visited than Dubai?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 7, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> (My perceived ability to speak french with a glorious accent also improves with alcohol. Which leads me to my next question...) Do you speak any languages other than English?


 
*Not as such. I can do a few words of pidgin Arabic, but everyone here wants to speak English, so it's nigh on impossible to learn*



Antarctican said:


> Do you have any talent in the drawing/painting area?


 
*I do a nice ceiling and my exterior woodwork has been praised also*



Antarctican said:


> What other places have you visited than Dubai?


 
*Canada (can't remember why), Venezuela, Iceland, France, Germany, Italy, Bahrain (frequently), Qatar, Spain, Norway, Holland (if Schipol counts), UAE, Saudi Arabia, Gibraltar, Majorca, the Azores, Northern Ireland, Isle of Man, Scotland, Wales, Anglesey, Cornwall, I also went to Kent once.*


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 7, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Canada (can't remember why)


'Tis a rather large country....where did you visit, and what time of year? What sort of sights did you see? How long ago was this?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 7, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> 'Tis a rather large country....where did you visit, and what time of year? What sort of sights did you see? How long ago was this?


 
*1986: Did the St Lawrence seaway tour, Toronto, Niagara, Ottowa, Thousand Islands, Quebec, Montreal, Toronto again*

*2004: Just Toronto mainly to see Rush at the Molson Amphitheatre, but did the usual, CN Tower, Yankees at the Skydome, Niagara again, chilled out. They seemed to have done the lake front up a bit. Stayed at the Radisson on the lake front near the harbour fire brigade place.*

*Every time I go, I want to stay and not go home again*


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 7, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Every time I go, I want to stay and not go home again


 Good answer!! :thumbup:  (Ummm, but it leads me to believe you were here sometime other than winter.....)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 7, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Good answer!! :thumbup: (Ummm, but it leads me to believe you were here sometime other than winter.....)


 
*Your techniques for forensic examination are unparalleled*


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Nov 7, 2007)

Care to share a good childhood memory?

What is your no 1 fear?


----------



## zendianah (Nov 7, 2007)

u answered that question.. that I asked.. sorry..


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 8, 2007)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> Care to share a good childhood memory?


 
*Probably something daft like being on holiday in Wales or Cornwall - we always went camping because it was cheap - and spending hours in the sand dunes, leaping off the top of ever higher dunes onto the soft sand below. That or my part as the caterpillar in the school version or Alice in Wonderland. My Mum still has a photograph of me sitting in the back garden in the costume - it had no legs, so I had to be carried onto stage behind closed curtains for the scene, then carried off again afterwards. My sister, Lesley, played Alice.*



(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> What is your no 1 fear?


 
*Our Vice-President*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 8, 2007)

zendianah said:


> u answered that question.. that I asked.. sorry..


 
*Did you? Feel free to ask another if you'd like*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 8, 2007)

*Favourite Tie*







*Out The Bedroom Window*






*Not my best conversions, both a bit blown out in places*


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 8, 2007)

Tell us what were some of your first jobs.

What's your favourite flavour of ice cream?

Favourite way to spend a day off?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 8, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Tell us what were some of your first jobs.


 
*Paperboy, general labourer on a building site, general labourer on a building site again, RAF Air Communications Technician, and the last 19 years spent with a large UK multinational mainly doing IT related project management stuff.*



Antarctican said:


> What's your favourite flavour of ice cream?


 
*Either 'Cookies and Cream' or 'Mint Choc Chip'*



Antarctican said:


> Favourite way to spend a day off?


 
*Sleeping or horizontal gymnastics*


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 8, 2007)

Do you have sand in your crevices?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 8, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Do you have sand in your crevices?


*No, absolutely not, it's far too warm out here for the glaciers needed to form crevasses*


----------



## Chiller (Nov 8, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Favorite band
> *Rush*


 

   I think we were at the same Rush concert.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 8, 2007)

Chiller said:


> I think we were at the same Rush concert.


 
*'twas a good one - my first Rush concert ever and in their home town. The only downside was that Anne-Marie and I were a little too far back. Saw them at Wembley and Manchester about 10 days later - the latter being by far the best of the three.*


----------



## Chiller (Nov 8, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> *'twas a good one - my first Rush concert ever and in their home town. The only downside was that Anne-Marie and I were a little too far back. Saw them at Wembley and Manchester about 10 days later - the latter being by far the best of the three.*


 
At this RUSH show, I got seperated from my buds.... they were down in the lower lawns, and I was up at the very back, against the fence, watching RUSH, and the sunset going down behind them.  Neils solo was brilliant as always. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WDodd (Nov 8, 2007)

How about some pictures of these computers you construct as a hobby?


----------



## ferny (Nov 9, 2007)

If you could ban one person and one person only, who would it be and why?


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 9, 2007)

(OOOooooo, good question ferny!!)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 9, 2007)

WDodd said:


> How about some pictures of these computers you construct as a hobby?


*
Well, here you have 'Eeyore' and 'Piglet'

Eeyore on the left is my current main box and the one I'm typing this on and is based round an Intel Core 2 Quad. That one was put together earlier this year.

On the right is Piglet, my very first construction built about 6 or 7 years back. It's an old PIII 933, but still functions though it is a little slow. When I get round to it, it's getting Ubuntu loaded on it.

These two share a network together.
*





*This PC is a P4 3.2GHz job and is my music PC. It never goes anywhere near the internet or a network and just sits there quiet running stuff like Sonar, a bunch of Native Instruments stuff and Sound Forge. This one's very well behaved. I guess it's at least 2 years old now, but it still works like a dream.







There's another self build back in the UK. A P4 2.8 GHz IIRC.
*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 9, 2007)

ferny said:


> If you could ban one person and one person only, who would it be and why?



*Rest assured that as soon as GWB signs up for TPF, he'll go the same way as the spammers*


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 10, 2007)

What new smilies would you like to see?

Do you have a nickname?

Which do you think are better, penguins or otters? (careful, this could be a trick question)

Boxers or briefs?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 10, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> What new smilies would you like to see?


 
*Funnily enough, I did think we were short of something the other day, but it eludes me now as to what it was - I did warn you about the memory. For now, lets just say that a decent tumbleweed smillie would be useful*



Antarctican said:


> Do you have a nickname?


 
*No, not really. Sometimes Anne-Marie refers to me by my Sunday name and occasionally I might get called Crispy, but nothing that actually means much*



Antarctican said:


> Which do you think are better, penguins or otters? (careful, this could be a trick question)



*At what?*



Antarctican said:


> Boxers or briefs?


 
*Boxers, I like a little room to breathe*


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 10, 2007)

Is there sand in your sugar?


Oh let's cut to the chase.
Is there _anything_ that doesn't have sand in it?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 10, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Is there sand in your sugar?
> 
> 
> Oh let's cut to the chase.
> Is there _anything_ that doesn't have sand in it?


 
*Without going into too much fine and delicate detail, most things acquire a modicum of sand at one time or another - my sensor is clean though (after all this is a photography forum)*


----------



## Mainiac (Nov 10, 2007)

What was your favorite toy as a child?

Can we see what your work desk looks like?

Who is your favorite actor/actress?

 And can we have a picture of your favorite pair of socks?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 10, 2007)

Mainiac said:


> What was your favorite toy as a child?



*Back to the top of the thread for you - I think I said Action Man*



Mainiac said:


> Can we see what your work desk looks like?



*I'll work on that one later in the week, along with the something Arabic shot I still owe someone*



Mainiac said:


> Who is your favorite actor/actress?



*Don't really have one, but I was reminded that I did enjoy seeing Natalie Portman in 'V for Vendetta' yesterday. Wynona Ryder is often cited in evidence against me too.*



Mainiac said:


> And can we have a picture of your favorite pair of socks?



*Another one to work on I think - some of my socks are perhaps past their very best. I'm sure I can find something presentable though.*


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 10, 2007)

Have you ever ridden a camel?

And


Have you ever ridden a camel? 








Was there sand in it?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 10, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Have you ever ridden a camel?



*Actually no, bad tempered beasts I believe*



Hertz van Rental said:


> And
> 
> 
> Have you ever ridden a camel?



*I could take the hump if I'm asked too many more questions like that, and anyway I don't have a pair of the required Velcro trousers*



Hertz van Rental said:


> Was there sand in it?



*It ate my sandwich, does that count?*


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 10, 2007)

It's probably healthier than the usual cigarette.


----------



## ferny (Nov 10, 2007)

What's the unhealthiest part of your life? You know, diet, exercise, sucking on unprotected camels*, etc. The part which makes you go "hmm... I shouldn't be doing this. I'll put a stop to it I think. Tomorrow, maybe..."






























*an unfiltered cigarette


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 12, 2007)

Could you tell about a time that photography put you in a humorously embarrassing position and how you handled it, please?  

I would appreciate you tying in a photograph into this too.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh, and Chris: do you mind very much that I never stickied your MOTW-thread?

And do you mind that your week is over now?

And do you mind that I did think of sticky-ing (ghastly) Krueger's new MOTW-thread???


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 12, 2007)

ferny said:


> What's the unhealthiest part of your life? You know, diet, exercise, sucking on unprotected camels*, etc. The part which makes you go "hmm... I shouldn't be doing this. I'll put a stop to it I think. Tomorrow, maybe..."
> 
> 
> 
> *an unfiltered cigarette


*
Probably an inadequate observance of the need to exercise. Diet I'm doing OK on, work related stress isn't so hot, the camels I leave to the locals - they have a healthy disregard for the notion that inhaling camels isn't such a good idea.*

*Now who do I still owe photos to, as far as I can remember, it's socks, something Arabic my work desk and now it would seem to be something related to something embarrassing.*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 12, 2007)

JerryPH said:


> Could you tell about a time that photography put you in a humorously embarrassing position and how you handled it, please?
> 
> I would appreciate you tying in a photograph into this too.



*Given what I tend to point a camera at, nothing much at all springs to mind. I guess the closest came last week, when my boss (knowing of my interests) asked me to do some 'Saudi at Work' type publicity shots for the company we've just been outsourced into. Not quite my kind of thing, though I'm sure I can improve on the camera phone shots someone else did. How did I handle it? Well so far I just kept saying yes but not actually done anything about it other than do a couple of test shots - I'll need to do a quick edit, but maybe something in a short while to demonstrate.

OK, here it is. Not embarrassing in itself, but this is the sort of thing I have to do. Excuse the Gaussian Blur on the logos, something I just need to do.






*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 12, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Oh, and Chris: do you mind very much that I never stickied your MOTW-thread?
> 
> And do you mind that your week is over now?
> 
> And do you mind that I did think of sticky-ing (ghastly) Krueger's new MOTW-thread???



*No problem Corinna. I gave it a good shot I think - don't think I knowingly undersold anyone. For any tasks I've still not completed, I'll just post as I get them done.*


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 15, 2007)

What's your golf handicap?

What's your best golf score ever?

What's your favourite fruit?

(Just trying to help you go from 2,999 posts to 3000!)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 15, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> (Just trying to help you go from 2,999 posts to 3000!)


 
*... must resist ...must resist ...must resist Oh $h1t!, now look what you you've gone and done! I was saving that for something really meaningful - a truly memorable moment in TPF history - the forum equivalent of a Rubicon crossed and all that... [someone shut him up will they]*

*...actually, I hadn't a clue what to do with it, though it came very close to saying "Moved and banned" in response to a reported post about some iPHONE spam - no idea who did that though :roll:*



Antarctican said:


> What's your golf handicap?


 
*On a full size 18 hole course - 21. On the 9 hole I usually play - 20*



Antarctican said:


> What's your best golf score ever?


 
*On the 18 hole - 97. On the 9 hole par 34 - 38. I'll be making another attempt to improve tomorrow at 14:30 local - must try and keep my first tee shot out of the houses on the left, not that I have any experience of that you understand... *



Antarctican said:


> What's your favourite fruit?


 
*Bananas of course - I'm surprised you feel the need to ask... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 15, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Bananas of course - I'm surprised you feel the need to ask... *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Heehee, merely cross-examining you, to determine if you were being consistent.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 19, 2007)

What are some entries on your list of stuff you want to do/see/experience/accomplish before you die?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 27, 2007)

*Somebody wanted something Arabic - think this counts....*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 27, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> What are some entries on your list of stuff you want to do/see/experience/accomplish before you die?



*1. Last long enough to make a list of things I want to do/see/experience/accomplish before I die

2. Visit Hong Kong

3. Take a photograph that would be worthy of Steve McCurry

4. Take a photograph that I think is any good

5. Live in a detached house with no mortgage hanging over it

6. Learn to play the guitar better than I do now, to the point where I'd feel confident playing in front of people

7. See Rush again

8. Work out what I want to do with my life

9. Make it onto the flickr 'Last 7 Days' top 500

10. Get nominated for POTM (I don't have any aspirations of actually winning it you understand)
*


----------



## WDodd (Nov 28, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> *
> Well, here you have 'Eeyore' and 'Piglet'
> 
> Eeyore on the left is my current main box and the one I'm typing this on and is based round an Intel Core 2 Quad. That one was put together earlier this year.
> ...



Cool set up. Nice case on the P4 I had the same one at one point.


----------

